# KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^



## psycore (5. Januar 2013)

*KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

hallo,
ich suche nur einen preiswerten vernünftigen usb hub für meine 5,25 zoll frontblende da meine tochter 1 mal zu oft tauziehen mit meinem pc gespielt hat^^
sollte am mainboard anschliessbar sein und usb 2.0 reicht völlig 4 schnittstellen reichen auch völlig aus...
habe jetzt schon 1 std. intensiv nach tests und bewertungen gegoogelt und bin sehr enttäuscht.soetwas muss jeder unterhaltungs elektronik anbieter führen,ich bin doch nicht der einzige bei dem die gehäuse usb anschlüsse drauf gehen und der eine schlichte,einfache,preiswerte und vor allen dingen sichere alternative sucht wieder usb,s vorne anschliessen zu dürfen(sicher weil ich sogar mehrfach gelesen habe das es wirklich hubs gibt die strom quasi zurückschicken und irgendwelche lämpchen oder peripherie leuchtet  )wenn der pc aus ist!!!lol!!!wie kann man sowas bauen!!!lol

ich wäre Extrem dankbar für ein paar tipps,danke schonmal im vorraus  : - )


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

LogiLink USB 2.0 Hub 4 Port in Hardware Komponente kaufen | Hitmeister


----------



## psycore (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

danke schonmal,hast du den evntl. verbaut!?
denn bei genauerer betrachtung hat der hub auch viele schlechte bewertungen...


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Das haben alle Hubs. Was du suchst hat genau 2 Anschlüsse für USB oder 2 Interne.

Hubs sind allgemein Mist.

http://www.camera2000.com/de/3-5-front-panel-pci-e-to-usb-3-0-4-ports-card-reader-windows7.html

http://www.hitmeister.de/kabel/usb-...anic&id_unit=7630808100029&ts=20130103_124543

Die Beste Variante wäre dies mit Kabeln: http://houseoftechnics.rakuten-shop.de/p/757854026/delock-slotbracket-1x-internal-usb-5pin-2x-usb2-0-external?psm=iEmM88bVZncMowbaqFvTKTa06Ws1xzp79bYk%2BQDupss6EvdSvmyB4QpHuzfaOSFHUEACTq4g0p8%3D&cid=google_base

Empfehlen würde ich aber eine Karte USB 3.0 mit Frontpannel. (2 Items)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Warum nimmst du nicht einen akt. USB Hub den man an der Rückseite anklemmt und auf dem Schreibtisch stellt


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Die haben die gleichen Probleme.

Wirklich gut ist nur einer mit 2 Anschlüssen Extern auf einen Internen.


----------



## psycore (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

okidoki,danke schonmal für alle tipps,da ich mein gehäuse ja noch ein bisschen behalten will werde ich wohl pci auf usb 3.0 frontblende holen...thx für die tipps und mühe research...naja mal gucken oder einen schicken tisch hub.
super anregungen von euch für evntl. gute anregeungen/tipps bin ich natürlich weiterhin dankbar...aber schon seltsam das es keine technisch einwandfreie möglichkeit gibt.ich glaube ich mache mich selbstständig mit der marktlücke^^
mlg


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Hubs sind wie gesagt Mist, kanpp die Hälfte funktioniert nicht. Weitere 25% scheinen random auszufallen.

Am besten gehen noch PCIe Karten mit Verlängerungskabeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Ich habe hier 2 Hubs auf dem Tisch ( USB 2.0 und 3.0 ) und beide laufen einwandfrei, der 2.0 hat schon über 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und der 3.0 ist auch schon über ein Jahr in Gebrauch.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Hab selber mal einen brauchbaren gesucht, nahezu alle Firmen abgegrast, am ende 15 Stück getestet. Keiner hat ordentlich funktioniert. Waren alle aktiv.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Revoltec USB 2.0 und LogiLink USB 3.0


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

Hatte Revoltec USB2.0
Ging nach 2 Wochen nicht mehr ordentlich.

Die Logilink gingen nie ordentlich.


----------



## psycore (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: KAUFBERATUNG,Suche einen USB-HUB für frontblende^^*

So einfach mal den einzigen 7er hub von MB zu 5,25 zoll bestellt und eingebaut der keine soo schlechten bewertungen hatte...
und funzt super (von Xystec) für 15 € sehr gute P/L... .
THX für alle tipps ihr seid klasse!
mlg


----------

